# [Q] AOSP 4.1.2 - Soft Keyboard Not Painting Correctly?



## djmatt604 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all:

I have compiled AOSP 4.1.2 for the Galaxy Tab 10.1 Wifi (GT-P7510) and have encountered an interesting issue with the soft keyboard. For some strange reason, when I touch a text entry field and the soft keyboard appears on the screen, it seems to paint incorrectly. rather than spanning the entire width of the display, it seems to be "squished" over to the left a bit and there is maybe a half-inch of empty gray space showing in the display to the right of the keyboard. However, the thing that makes it more interesting is that the actual digitizer mappings for the keyboard seem correct. As a result, I have to press somewhere between O and P for example to get an O to appear, trying to press L does a K or I, etc. The problem does seem to lie with how the UI is painting the keyboard onto the screen.

I've tried installing an alternate keyboard to see if it was specific to LatinIME but it doesn't seem to be...no matter what keyboard I use, the issue remains.

I've checked in my device and vendor trees used to build the ROM, and can't find anything that appears to be setting anything related. Can someone toss an idea at me about what to check next? Is it a bad lib maybe, or something else that needs to be tweaked in the source or kernel? I'm fairly new to this and haven't encountered anything like it. I've successfully built AOSP 4.0.4 and never saw this type of behavior.

Would greatly appreciate any leads anyone can provide in terms of what I can check out next. I'll keep grinding in the meantime  Thanks so much in advance for any help!

Sent from my Infamous Tab.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe update prop files? I'm assuming make clobber has no effect. Do you see this issue in the vendor stock rom or just when you build?

Umm maybe your missing an overlay for your device in the device or vendor tree?

Actually check all the overlays to be sure they have the correct DPI folders for your device. Not sure why you wouldn't but that answer make sense.


----------



## djmatt604 (Jan 3, 2013)

JBirdVegas said:


> Maybe update prop files? I'm assuming make clobber has no effect. Do you see this issue in the vendor stock rom or just when you build?
> 
> Umm maybe your missing an overlay for your device in the device or vendor tree?
> 
> Actually check all the overlays to be sure they have the correct DPI folders for your device. Not sure why you wouldn't but that answer make sense.


No such issue on stock rom whatsoever. And yes make clobber does not help...I make clean and make clobber every build.

I am checking around for issues but am also working on a 4.0.4 build of aosp too (which does not have this problem)...I'll report back when I've had a chance to rebuild, thx for the response!

Sent from my Infamous Tab.


----------

